# A cold rainy day, No one will play



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

SOOoooo bored









It's a cold rainy day.









No one will play.









I know...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a smart girl Bonnie is! That's her table.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is her table. One day there were balls all over the living room. I thought I had left the drawer open. The next day I caught her opening the drawer. LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

So smart! She looks so grown up in those photos! A little lady!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Bonnie is so smart, funny and beautiful. She sure could teach Sisko a thing or two, he still won't push an open door until it's wide enough to go through, but sits waiting for help. This is because we put hooks on critical doors, so the cat could get through and he was blocked. The old cat passed away and the hooks have been removed but he just KNOWS he can't get through and won't even try. I call him Pavlov at moments like this!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Adorable! Love the 3rd from last picture.... "oh ummmmm hi.... just, ummmm, getting- Was that the doorbell? & the last one too- so happy & inquisitive? "Hey, I found a ball, wanna play?"

Rango is likewise tired of the wettest March on record. Is Bonnie ball obsessed? Are many/most poodles? Is it a poodle trait? Rango has started to pretend he wants to chase the deer, he half-heatedly gives them a run & then sits in position as long as 20 minutes awaiting a game of chuck it. It's super cute but I won't reinforce it by playing.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Love this! Little Anderson was miffed because he lost his ball in the house today. He was one miffed poodle!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie was born 1/9/2011, too!? I don't think I realized that. Any chance they are litter mates? Nah, Little Anderson is a Big Anderson.  Bonnie had a three brown siblings, though.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Is she wearing a rolled leather Hogan collar & a flat Id tag? I'm hoping so 'Cus thats the collar I have & the tag style I was hoping wld fit


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> Is she wearing a rolled leather Hogan collar & a flat Id tag? I'm hoping so 'Cus thats the collar I have & the tag style I was hoping wld fit


Yep! You have to make sure the rolled collar is buckled on second to last or the last hole so there's room for the tag (the tag is from Boomerang tags). I did glue the tag to the collar on the backside because it was sliding off when I removed the collar (not anymore). I almost think I could have gotten the regular collar tag like Echo has with his flat collar, but this one was recommended for the thicker leather. The tag is stainless and big enough to get lots of info on it. 

I love the collar, too. I didn't originally want to have her wear a collar all the time, but then she opened the back gate and went for a stroll around the neighborhood. The collar doesn't mess up her hair (I have it a little loose). Now that she has been wearing it a couple months it is nice and soft.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

outwest said:


> Yep! You have to make sure the rolled collar is buckled on second to last or the last hole so there's room for the tag (the tag is from Boomerang tags). I did glue the tag to the collar on the backside because it was sliding off when I removed the collar (not anymore). I almost think I could have gotten the regular collar tag like Echo has with his flat collar, but this one was recommended for the thicker leather. The tag is stainless and big enough to get lots of info on it.
> 
> I love the collar, too. I didn't originally want to have her wear a collar all the time, but then she opened the back gate and went for a stroll around the neighborhood. The collar doesn't mess up her hair (I have it a little loose). Now that she has been wearing it a couple months it is nice and soft.


I has one heck of a time explaining to Paula why I wanted the flat & holed portion a little longer than average.

How big is Bonnie's neck & which size did u get? Do u mean the second to last hole closest to the Hogan stamp or on the other side?


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Beauty _and_ brains, Bonnie has it all!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> I has one heck of a time explaining to Paula why I wanted the flat & holed portion a little longer than average.
> 
> How big is Bonnie's neck & which size did u get? Do u mean the second to last hole closest to the Hogan stamp or on the other side?


Her neck is about 13.75 inches and the collar is a generous 14 inch. I have it on the last hole so it's loose. I bought her collar from a vendor at a dog show with high quality collars and leashes. Bonnie is 22 inches tall with a long slim neck, so for your guy I would think you would need a 16 inch or even an 18 inch if he has a large neck. Here's some pictures:


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

outwest said:


> Bonnie was born 1/9/2011, too!? I don't think I realized that. Any chance they are litter mates? Nah, Little Anderson is a Big Anderson.  Bonnie had a three brown siblings, though.


Naw, (not so) Little Anderson's breeder is from Gig Harbor Washington and all his litter mates were brown.  Amazing that they were born on the same day!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Thx so much Outwest.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think she has enough toys! 

I love these pics of Bonnie--you really captured her personality. I love her cause she's so smart and that face is so expressive!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

What a beautiful girl...and smart, too! Super job on the pictures


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Ennui is boring,
Whippet is snoring,
And no one will play.

Ball table calling,
People are stalling,
I'll help myself anyway.

Play Girl is pretty,
Enough of this ditty,
I hope they're not sore,
If I clean out my drawer!


Thanks, Outwest, Echo & Bonnie, very inspiring!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Rango says:

"Bonnie, I get it. It just SNOWED 2". I think it's really cool to snuffle around in but Mom keeps going on about keeping me clean for my Delta Dog exam in 2 days..... I don't get _that_..... who's _Delta_?"


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest, better watch out, lol; I let my horse learn how to untie knots ... well, use your imagination ... I had to use mine, lol. Hard to resist letting them learn stuff like this though, isn't it ?


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

outwest said:


> I did glue the tag to the collar on the backside because it was sliding off when I removed the collar (not anymore). I almost think I could have gotten the regular collar tag like Echo has with his flat collar, but this one was recommended for the thicker leather. The tag is stainless and big enough to get lots of info on it.


LAST QUESTION :act-up:
I have the 1/2" with medium link chain collar. What sized tag did you get for which collar?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Echo has a flat collar.
Bonnie's rolled collar doesn't look the same as the Hogan ones. Hers is actually rolled over and sewn into a circle. The Hogan ones look like they are sewn flat, but narrow so they wouldn't mess hair up either. Her walking collar is a semicheck soft nylon (the threads are a little shiny, so it doesn't stick to the hair). On that one all she has is her rabies tag (which also has her information). The Hogan rolled collar has the same flat buckle area, so the tags will work on it. 

In the link below, Echos tag is the second from the left (it does NOT come off or move around and he has had it about 5 years), Bonnies tag for her rolled collar is the third from the left (the flat part of the leather is much thicker than Echos). I think I could have gotten the first tag shown because I did have to glue her tag to the collar to keep it from sliding off when I removed her collar, but the Hogan collars look like they might have even thicker leather. Bonnie's flat leather area is 3/4 inches wide. If I were you, I would get the same one Bonnie got (you get the same width tag as collar width):

Boomerang Tags 

edit:
I see why you have a question. That tag doesn't come in 1/2 inch. I would think you would get the 5/8 inch tag for the 1/2 inch collar. Bonnies rolled collar is like this:

You will have to show us Rango all doodied up with his swanky set up.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How funny!


----------

